# Online self assesment statement



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there any way of checking on line how much tax you have paid? I havent had a statement for months but need to check how much I have paid so far.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think your account on the hmrc has all your info and figures on, or at least it should have. I started doing my self assessments online last year after the RM lost my paper one, and I'm pretty sure once you've logged in you can pull up all your past and current numbers :thumb:


----------

